# More smoke today



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I cooked butts, ribs, fatties,poppers and some marinated turkey breasts.




























































Smoke drifting thru the community from my fire pit and smoker.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

That's just plain cruel!
Cruel to those of us who can't do the same thing because of the population around us.
It looks soooo good!


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Would've liked to do that yesterday, but I was too busy catching fish.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

That looks cool --

What are the things wrapped in bacon ?

Is your pit bought or home made ? -- would love to see a pic

Mark


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

that is bacon explosion. bacon wrapped around sausage. going to do butts tonight on the wsm..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome...........


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> That looks cool --
> 
> What are the things wrapped in bacon ?
> 
> ...


It is called a fattie in our parts. I like to wrap them in bacon. I stuff them with shredded Monterrey Jack cheese. My smoker is a charbroil brand offset and is down presently. I used my son's Brinkman Smokin Pit offset for this cook.This the only pic of the smoker I have saved. It is from behind. I will take a better one the next cook. I am building a smoker out of a 100 gal propane tank and a Fisher wood heater soon. Have everything I need to do it, just got to get the time and some help to do it.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the picture -- was wondering if you used the offset or bullet type. Now I know.

I"ve been wanting one for a while but haven't pulled the trigger.

Mark


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Thanks for the picture -- was wondering if you used the offset or bullet type. Now I know.
> 
> I"ve been wanting one for a while but haven't pulled the trigger.
> 
> Mark


I love offsets. But I love tending the fire and all the fuss that goes with it. With Bullets and BGEs there is less tending and messing with things. It all comes down to how you enjoy the cooking. Some folks are only interested in the end result. I love the journey as well.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Whooooo man! that is a thing of beauty.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Man that is some awesome looking meat! I got a smooker that uses them discs never used it yet. Those pictures sure make me want to fire it up.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Still*

don't tell me what a fattie is. Would love to know tho.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Assume*

it's a loin of some kind, stuffed. We do deer loin with sausage stuffed inside up here in the mounteens.


----------



## jbyrd24 (Nov 8, 2010)

Those ribs look absolutely great. That has to be one of my weaknesses.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Did a Brisket yesterday good dinner.:redface::redface:


----------

